# Anna S. Þorvaldsdóttir



## Albert7

You are one of the very best.

Great website at: http://www.annathorvalds.com/

Keep up the wonderful works!


----------



## Albert7

I still need to pick up your newest DG album Aerial.


----------



## manyene

A very interesting find; I've been exploring her YouTube posts and particularly like her choral settings.


----------



## Albert7

manyene said:


> A very interesting find; I've been exploring her YouTube posts and particularly like her choral settings.


Indeed and she didn't compose very much yet... only two albums worth I believe. But her ability to evoke that much detail in choral and non-choral settings is just incredible!


----------



## composingmusic

Saw this thread in the composer guestbooks and figured I'd leave a message. Some really compelling orchestral work!

Incidentally, she also recently won an Ivors Composer Award for her piece Catamorphosis, which can be heard on bbc radio 3's new music show.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0012gfb


----------

